# Hey Uber: Mazda5 is NOT UberXL!



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

So recently I switched my primary Uber vehicle from my "good" to "very good" condition 2006 BMW 3-series (68k) to our somewhat battle torn 2009 Mazda5 (208k). Of course I had to contact Uber support because they kept mis-classifying the vehicle as a light pickup truck. 

So the person informed me that I was upgraded to UberXL, to which I responded that my vehicle can only legally carry six (driver plus five passengers, with the two in the back very cramped if they are adults). After confirming that UberXL requires six passenger capacity, I asked them to remove UberXL from all my vehicles. This went back and forth about three times, because I kept noticing UberXL requests pop up when logged in as my Mazda5.

So tonight I accepted one of those by accident and there were six passengers. Basically I took three and the other three got another Uber. When I dropped off my batch, I asked the lady how much Uber charged her because I felt badly and considered giving her a $5 bill. She was cool and said "don't worry about it".

Later I went to the Help section under "another issue with my fare" (or something) and requested that the Trip not be classified as XL, because I didn't feel it was right. The response I got was absolutely head-slapping. It was clearly automated and said something like "please explain the nature of your issue". I am losing the motivation to do the right thing and I think I'll just be more careful about accepting UberXL requests, and Cancel - Do Not Chare Rider those which I accept by accident.

I suppose Uber support personnel are too busy addressing actual issues on the East and West coasts to worry about us Hicks in flyover country....Lol.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Why take XL off and leave extra money off the table ??
In a month of driving with XL I have yet to have someone with more then 4 pax , most are 3 or 4 people with a good amount of luggage . Or a lot of time people order an XL just for the extra space and the fact that it's not that much more on a minimum fare ride .

My Explorer only seats 6 also since it has captain chairs on the second row , no issue ever . I was calling each XL request to verify the number of PAX but now I don't worry about it , especially after talking to other XL drivers who work the day shifts and say they never get 6pax . Now I only call if the pickup is over 5 minutes away .

Like I said I wouldn't worry about it just call each ride or if you get there and there are 6 just apologize and cancel with "don't charge the rider"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for the advice man I appreciate it. I did in fact get the fare adjusted downwards because in this particular instance they did have 6 people and I believe in doing the right thing. Maybe next time I will accept the ping and then call ahead as you suggested. Thanks again


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Thanks for the advice man I appreciate it. I did in fact get the fare adjusted downwards because in this particular instance they did have 6 people and I believe in doing the right thing. Maybe next time I will accept the ping and then call ahead as you suggested. Thanks again


Yeah I agree they shouldn't have to pay xl in that situation . Not sure about your market but XL in my market is basically double the price . So the call is worth it


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Yes it's roughly double here as well; that's why I felt badly about it. Uber thanked me for looking out for my rider... for what that's worth.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Huh.... I get various attempts to overload me daily


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Huh.... I get various attempts to overload me daily


I guess it's all in the market and the times you drive. I imagine if I worked nights or bar hours I'd get a lot of that but since I only work the day and off the road by usually noon , 3pm at the latest . I don't get it much


----------

